# APR Presents: Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page 

APR is pleased to present the ultimate ECU Upgrade for the Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI. 
After months of long nights and many hours of testing, development and more 
testing, we are pleased to offer you an ECU recalibration that is second to none. 
APR's extensive research and development provides you with a powerful ECU 
Upgrade with no loss of drivability or reliability. Expect tremendous increases in 
power and torque across the entire power band, improved throttle response and 
a smoother, more powerful top end. 

The TT RS's engine management presented new challenges to the Engineering 
Teams at APR in the form of new control strategies for torque management. 
Significant time was spent researching these new strategies to properly request 
more load and therefore more boost in the lower end of the power band. The 
results were simple, a torque curve that crushes the competition and delivers a 
rush of power like no other in the industry. 



The Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI ECU Upgrade is an expertly recalibrated engine control 
strategy that remaps boost, timing, air fuel ratios and other engine management 
paramaters to provide smooth and reliable power as if intended by the OEM. 
APR's ECU Upgrade is developed to work within the OEM and Tier 1 Supplier 
specifications for engine component stress tolerances and performance 
specifications. APR's ECU Upgrades are available in octane specific versions 
to allow you to take full advantage of the fuel quality available in your area. 

*Stage I ECU Upgrade* 

Not only does our Stage I ECU Upgrade give you higher peak numbers of 
451 horsepower and 516 ft-lbs of torque, but also gains of up to 150 
horsepower and 189lb-ft are available at lower RPM's with 104 RON! 
APR's ECU Upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for the new 
2.5 TFSI and gives it just the extra edge these cars lack from the factory 
without pushing the limits. With factory like smoothness and drivability 
APR's ECU Upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent car. 



















*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Calibration Report* 

Stock 
As Reported by Audi 
338 HP 
332 TQ 

Stock 
As Measured by APR 
352 HP 
341 TQ 

98 Octane RON 
403 HP 
462 HP 
+106 HP @ 4150 RPM 
+134 TQ @ 4150 RPM 

104 Octane RON 
451 HP 
516 TQ 
+150 HP @ 4300 RPM 
+189 TQ @ 4000 RPM 

*Application Guide* 

All Audi TT RS 2.5 TFSI's in 6MT or S-Tronic. 

ECU programmed through Direct Port Programming. 
ECU does NOT need to be removed. 

Please contact a local APR Dealer to purchase 
or visit www.GoAPR.com for an order form!


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, who is going to be the first one doing this to the car? I want to see it.. who? who????


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

I want to sell my car!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

DarthTTs said:


> OK, who is going to be the first one doing this to the car? I want to see it.. who? who????


Someone in the states has to get their hands on a personal one first!



-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DarthTTs said:


> OK, who is going to be the first one doing this to the car? I want to see it.. who? who????


Check the Australian message boards. There are a lot down there with the software. :thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

thats great, but who's this "RON" guy 

98 ron is approximately what Octane? 104 ron = ???


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Arin, this was developed in Australia? Just curious, but what is the story behind APR and its international presence?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ProjectA3 said:


> thats great, but who's this "RON" guy
> 
> 98 ron is approximately what Octane? 104 ron = ???


95 = 91
98 = 93
104 = 100



DrDomm said:


> Arin, this was developed in Australia?



Yes



> Just curious, but what is the story behind APR and its international presence?


We wanted to sell products out side the US in order to make more money.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> We wanted to sell products out side the US in order to make more money.


Duh. The APR website shows nice photos of the facility in Alabama. It's impressive. I'm just curious what else is out there for APR. If programs are being developed in Australia, then I assume the presence there is more than just an "authorized re-seller/installer" to "make more money". I was just curious. But if it's "classified", never mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> Duh. The APR website shows nice photos of the facility in Alabama. It's impressive. I'm just curious what else is out there for APR. If programs are being developed in Australia, then I assume the presence there is more than just an "authorized re-seller/installer" to "make more money". I was just curious. But if it's "classified", never mind.


Ohhh, I see. 

We have different APR master distributors around the world. Some of them, such as Australia, are rather close, trusted, long term partners. When we need to calibrate vehicles from around the world not sold in the US, they will offer up their facilities and resources when our calibrators fly over seas for calibration and data collection.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Ok, cool. Impressive stuff.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

resurrecting thread... can't wait to see what will develop with the TT RS Plus engine!

and in case you missed it, here is a related thread in the Car Lounge with additional discussion: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5126062-APR-got-there-hands-on-the-TT-RS-WOW!!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Axel1 said:


> resurrecting thread... can't wait to see what will develop with the TT RS Plus engine!
> !


I'm pretty sure it's the same engine. Audi just gave it a little software tweak for the US market. And, new encryption software, so it will take some time before ECU flashes are available. Hopefully not too long!


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the same engine. Audi just gave it a little software tweak for the US market. And, new encryption software, so it will take some time before ECU flashes are available. Hopefully not too long!


ya, well i hope they can get it up to 430-440hp! 

the 1M chips to 400

personally i would like a smoother curve, less torque and higher HP would be ideal, i dont like how the HP drops off like that...

if APR can do something like this with the US spec:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

tdi-bart said:


> ya, well i hope they can get it up to 430-440hp!
> 
> the 1M chips to 400
> 
> ...



Ughhh, if you really want less torque based on a photo of a graph and not actual driving experience, just get the revo software, or keep it stock. 

:facepalm:


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

Torque is nearly always more "usable" power than HP in most circumstances. In addition, peak numbers are not that important IMHO. If you look at the area under the curve with the APR tune, it's pretty impressive, especially relative to stock. If you look at the area under the curve of the Revo tune relative to stock, not that impressive. Better than stock for sure, but not impressive.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Ughhh, if you really want less torque based on a photo of a graph and not actual driving experience, just get the revo software, or keep it stock.
> 
> :facepalm:


Agreed. I trust APR to create a good file. Hopefully there's room for more than one program, or they create an uploading device.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> Agreed. I trust APR to create a good file. Hopefully there's room for more than one program, or they create an uploading device.


When we have the TTRS in house we'll spend a lot more time on it. We have one on order and it will be the CEO's car so you know it will get special attention. Expect good things to come from that just like the B8 S4.... think big turbo, and don't think ***** oem turbo upgrades either. We know what you want. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> When we have the TTRS in house we'll spend a lot more time on it. We have one on order and it will be the CEO's car so you know it will get special attention. Expect good things to come from that just like the B8 S4.... think big turbo, and don't think ***** oem turbo upgrades either. We know what you want. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Really looking forward to it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> When we have the TTRS in house we'll spend a lot more time on it. We have one on order and it will be the CEO's car so you know it will get special attention. Expect good things to come from that just like the B8 S4.... think big turbo, and don't think ***** oem turbo upgrades either. We know what you want. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I'm excited to see what you guys develop. I was disappointed that no APR TTRS cars made it to GTI international this year tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I'm excited to see what you guys develop. I was disappointed that no APR TTRS cars made it to GTI international this year tho.


Yeah, we need to focus on our international show presence a little more. It's tough being a US based company in that aspect.


----------

